# New rod today



## Rolo (Nov 6, 2008)

I just picked up a All Star Breakaway LDFC119-2XH. Feels good for lighter stuff. The rod is rated for 3-6 oz. lure weight 20-50 lbs line rod is 11' 9". Anybody know much about this rod? The choices are kind of slim around where I live and I wanted to buy something that I could touch before I paid for it. Internet orders are just about the only way to get surf equipment around here. 

I am planning on matching this with either one of my Abu 6500's or maybe a new Saltist 30H when it gets here ( I had to order the reel).

Any imput would be appreceiated. 

Thanks,

Rolo


----------



## Reelturner (Dec 24, 2003)

I've got one of the older Breakaway 11'-9" rods that is custom made. 

It's a nice rod and will throw what it is rated as and I use mine mostly with a 6500 sports rocket with 14# mono line on it. Although I use a 6500 on mine mostly, I wouldn't hesitate to throw a 7500 or 30 size Diawa on it as well.

Reelturner


----------



## billr87 (Jan 13, 2008)

ditto to rt. the 6500 is great for lures and such, but i like the saltist 30for bigger fish.


----------



## poppop1 (Feb 16, 2004)

I have a LDFS 119-2XH (spinning rod), had for many years, I use a Daiwa Emblem X or ZA on it, casts great with 4-5 oz. and chunk of bait, they are good rods. Wouldn't mind having another, did you buy this new?, as I thought they were not made any more with the All-Star blank, someone have these left over as old stock?, let me know, thanks.


----------



## ReelinRod (May 29, 2003)

Congrats on the new purchase and also on having the exceptional good fortune to get your mitts on a fantastic rod. I have one of the _real _old ones, from when they were rated 6 - 12 oz  . . . It is a great caster and even better fish fighter; mine has many big bass and slammer blues and a dozen or so big Brown Sharks on it.

It made for great outfield practice back when my son was younger, sorta like having Barry Bonds hitting fly ball drills!

Don't be afraid to put the pedal down on it!

Here's my 11-9 with a Daiwa Tournament Surf spinner and a baseball:


----------



## Rolo (Nov 6, 2008)

Thanks for all the input. I was lucky enough to find this casting rod new. I found it at a local sporting good store in Cherryville NC. Cool little store. It is like a miniature basspro. I don't know how they get some of the items they carry. I have found stuff there that I could not even order on the net. I plan on checking with them regularly to see if they can get there hands on other rod like this one. I like to check with them every now and then. They never cease to amaze me with the stuff the have in inventory. It is kind of hard to find surf equipmenmt where I live.

I almost bought a Shimano Tiralejo casting rod. Basiclly the same action and length (11 ft) 3 to 6 oz rating. I really liked the rod. It seems to be very well made with great guides. I just could not get used to the sliding reel seat. I could imagine problems with it slipping under pressure. Not to mention the frustration of lining everything up just right everytime I put the reel on the rod.

I have not had a chance to cast the Breakaway (work has been crazy and still waiting on the back ordered Saltist). I really like just about everything about this rod so far. I have high hope with this one.

Thanks again for the input,

Rolo


----------



## OBXRNX (Oct 18, 2007)

I have the RS1418 and have thrown everything from 2 oz.metal to 8nbait with it. Very versatile rod. One of my favorites.


----------



## jlentz (Sep 11, 2005)

I have an Allstar 1418 and every time I use it I am impressed. A very good all around rod that throws very far and does so with ease. I did see an Allstar Breakaway 11-9 spinner new in a store a while back, was almost tempted but I would have striped it and made it conventional.

John


----------



## Mudd (Jan 10, 2004)

*Got it!*

I have one of the older Breakaway 11' 9" casting rods. Its matched with a 6500 C3CT Sports Rocket Mark II. Awesome combination! When I choose my selection of rods for a fishing trip to the coast, this is one that ALWAYS goes. Any 6500 with this rod is a joy to cast when you need to throw 4-6 ounces. A Diawa 30 would be too much for this rod.


----------



## kingfisherman23 (Dec 14, 2003)

Sounds like you got a great deal.

I'd give that Shimano another look. I got my hands on the 12'6" back in October...wow. Felt great and casted excellently. The sliding reel seat didn't slip at all while I was using it, and it allowed me to cast my king anchors from low-reel and then slide the seat up to set the rod in the tube.

I would love to put my 525 or my new 5500 on the 11'.

Evan


----------



## markedwards (Jan 29, 2001)

well i have 2 of the originals and they are the first 2 rods in the rack for a fishing tournament. its a jack of all trades master of many rod. i know gary borne is a fan of this rod too along with sgt slough, myself and many others. unforunately i'm a spinning guy so i can't suggest what reel to use but if you ever come to the bright side a baitrunner 6500B model fits nicely on it.


----------



## Rolo (Nov 6, 2008)

I have several 6500's and I also have a couple of 7000's. The 6500's do feel very good on this rod but the 7000 was not completely out of place. The 7000 is too big for me on this rod but I guess I didn't think that the size was out of the question for someone. The 7000 width was what I was trying to get a feel of. I have to admit I still have not cast the rod. I was thinking that the small frame of the Saltist would make a STT30H fit the bill. The Daiwa STT30H side plates seem to be just a little smalller than the 6500 or maybe it is the way the reel sits so low on the rod. I could not tell a huge difference in feel between the 6500 and the 30H. The width of the 30H was noticeable but not too much to handle. 

I still want to give the Saltist 30H a chance on this rod. I can always fall back to one of the 6500's. Hey...then I would have to buy another rod for the 30H, or I could always buy a Saltist 20H...... this is gonna work one way or the other!

Rolo


----------



## Reelturner (Dec 24, 2003)

Rolo said:


> I have several 6500's and I also have a couple of 7000's. The 6500's do feel very good on this rod but the 7000 was not completely out of place. The 7000 is too big for me on this rod but I guess I didn't think that the size was out of the question for someone. The 7000 width was what I was trying to get a feel of. I have to admit I still have not cast the rod. I was thinking that the small frame of the Saltist would make a STT30H fit the bill. The Daiwa STT30H side plates seem to be just a little smalller than the 6500 or maybe it is the way the reel sits so low on the rod. I could not tell a huge difference in feel between the 6500 and the 30H. The width of the 30H was noticeable but not too much to handle.
> 
> I still want to give the Saltist 30H a chance on this rod. I can always fall back to one of the 6500's. Hey...then I would have to buy another rod for the 30H, or I could always buy a Saltist 20H...... this is gonna work one way or the other!
> 
> Rolo


That is right, yo'll just have to try different reels and see how you like them. You might be surprised!!

Reelturner


----------

